# Hi everyone thank



## Polly (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi,
I'm Esther, I'm new to mice. I've done a lot of research & have had my lovely girls for nearly 2 weeks now. 
I just want to be a part of the mouse community to learn more to give them the best life possible & learn more in general.
Thank you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello and welcome! I'd love to see pictures of your new girls!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

